# Ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke Ober-Ramstadt



## sJany (28. August 2013)

Hallo,

der Ausbau des Geo-Naturpark-Streckennetzes geht weiter. Seit dem Wochenende ist ab Ober-Ramstadt die "OR1" ausgeschildert. Offizielle Eröffnung ist am 15. September um 10:00 Uhr am Startpunkt (Jugendzentrum "Trio" hinter dem Freibad in Ober-Ramstadt).

Edit: Inzwischen ist die offizielle Streckenbeschreibung online:  Rundstrecke Ober-Ramstadt

Offizielle Streckendaten: 37 km / 769 hm / Kondition: 3 von 5 / Technik: 2 von 5







Vom Startpunkt aus geht es erst mal hinauf zum Modellflugplatz und dann weiter durch den Wald in Richtung Rohrbach. Nach einem langen Schlenker durch den Wald geht es in Richtung Asbach, wo ein spaßiger kleiner Kringel abwärts über einen erdigen Forstweg gefolgt von einem gemein steilen Wiesenweg zurück zum Kringelstart wartet. Nach der Umrundung von Asbach kommt man über ein Stück des Alemannenwegs oberhalb von Klein-Bieberau wieder aus dem Wald und fährt dann weiter in Richtung Ernsthofen. Hier habe ich nach 21,5 km und ca. 500 hm abgebrochen. Bei Ernsthofen ging der Weg in Richtung Neutscher Höhe weg. Ich vermute mal, dass man sich westlich des Modautals wieder nach oben durch den Wald kämpft und schließlich beim Naturfreundehaus in Ober-Ramstadt ankommt, wo man den Tourabschluss bei einem kühlen Bierchen und einem guten Schnitzel feiern könnte. Von dort geht es hinab zum Rückhaltebecken, wo ich die letzten Schilder der Strecke wiedergefunden habe, und zurück zum Trio.

Der gefahrene erste Teil war eine schöne Cross-Country-Tour ohne große fahrtechnische Anforderungen oder Highlights. Ein paar wenige Meter Singletrail bei Rohrbach waren die einzige "Schlüsselstelle". Ansonsten ging es über Wald- und Wiesenwege sowie hauptsächlich Forststraßen. Trotzdem dürfte das insgesamt eine nette Trainingsrunde werden.


----------



## Devilz1985 (29. August 2013)

bin von Ober Ramstadt auch letztens schon ein teil gefahren und bin aber auch deiner Meinung ,eher viel CC Strecke als Traillastig!

Bissel trauriger war ich eher bei der Fischbachtaler,sooo schöne Wege oberhalb von Niedernhausen wurden nicht bewilligt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (29. August 2013)

Ich finde, dass die Strecke durchaus noch Potenzial hat. Nichts gegen lange Schotteranstiege, aber statt der Abfahrten auf Forststraßen könnte man sich ja auch vorstellen, direkt neben der Piste einen Trail anzulegen, so wie es an der Mö1 stellenweise gemacht wurde. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.


----------



## Devilz1985 (29. August 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die Strecke durchaus noch Potenzial hat. Nichts gegen lange Schotteranstiege, aber statt der Abfahrten auf Forststraßen könnte man sich ja auch vorstellen, direkt neben der Piste einen Trail anzulegen, so wie es an der Mö1 stellenweise gemacht wurde. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.


ja da muss der Forst nur mit spielen
ich weiss halt nur von Fischbachtal,das da wirklich wenig spielraum war ... wenn man sich aber bissel auskennt kann man auch die schönen "wege" mit kombinieren irgendwie!


----------



## Theolean (30. August 2013)

top das die schon ausgeschildert ist, dann werde ich die wohl am Sonntag mal unter die Stollen nehmen.

Ich nehme an Gesamtlänge sind so ca 30-40km?


----------



## sJany (30. August 2013)

Davon würde ich mal ausgehen. Ich bin insgesamt 38.5 km gefahren, wobei 2 km Anfahrt und 2 km Heimfahrt zum/vom Trio waren. Dazu kamen noch 1-2 km für zwei Verfahrer. Nach 21 km auf der Strecke bin ich dann nach Ernsthofen abgefahren und "Luftlinie" auf der Straße nach O-R zurück. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Rückweg der Route weniger geradlinig verläuft als die Straße, kommen 35-40 km und 600-700 hm sicher ganz gut hin.

Zwei Tipps: ziemlich am Anfang kommt man unterhalb des Modellflugplatzes wieder aus dem Wald und fährt am Feldrand entlang in Richtung Rohrbach. Die Strecke führt dann, nachdem man einen Feldweg gekreuzt hat, ziemlich unvermittelt nach links in den Wald hinein; das Schild steht etwas abseits der "Kreuzung" am Waldrand und ist nicht gut zu sehen. Hier bin ich erstmal geradeaus weitergefahren. Nicht verpassen. Zweiter Tipp: Gerade der erste Teil der Strecke führt stellenweise über derzeit ziemlich hoch bewachsene Wiesenwege und einen zugewucherten Waldweg. Irgendwo habe ich mir einen achtbeinigen Mitfahrer eingesammelt, den ich mir dann heute morgen aus dem Bein ziehen durfte.  Trotz mehrmaligem Stehenbleiben und Abstreifen der Beine, Duschen und Absuchen nach der Fahrt war er mir glatt entgangen oder hatte vielleicht sogar in meinen Schuhen auf mich gewartet... Also aufgepasst.

Edit: Die Strecke tangiert übrigens die Strecke Modautal 1. Man könnte also durchaus noch einen Kringel oder auch die ganze Acht der Mo1 anhängen.


----------



## Devilz1985 (1. September 2013)

also ich bin heute 20 km OR1 gefahren und nach dem die MO1 wieder links weg geht (OR gerade aus) fand ich irgendwie kein Schild mehr,habe dann zwar noch so 15 min gesucht aber zwecks zeitmangel und noch zurück fahren dann keine Lust mehr gehabt ... wie gehts denn da weiter??


----------



## Theolean (1. September 2013)

Haha, an genau der Stelle haben wir heute auch gehangen und 2 andere MTBler auch. 

auf dem Feldweg geht es rechts in den Wald rein. Das Schild dazu steht aber erst am Wald, der mit Sicherheit gute 50m vom Weg erst anfängt. Wenn man es nicht weiß sehr schwer zu finden!


----------



## Theolean (1. September 2013)

Zu der Strecke an sich, wir fanden sie ziemlich unspektakulär. Sowohl von der Aussicht als auch von den Wegen. Vereinzelt waren die Wege auch in einem verdammt schlechtem Zustand. (Tiefe ausgewaschene Rinnen, oder 6 Bäume über dem Weg, den man lange suchen musste)

Und was wir uns bei der Streckeführung gefragt haben: Wieso baut man die ganzen Schleifen ein? Gerade im ersten Teil. Da fährt man eine Forstautobahn runter nur um sie sogleich wieder hoch zu fahren und paar Meter weiter aus dem Wald zu kommen. Da wurde die Strecke fast schon i-wie künstlich verlängert. 

Aber nicht desto trotz, für ein wenig Kondition ist die Strecke ganz ok. Keine Perle, aber ok!


----------



## Devilz1985 (1. September 2013)

Theolean schrieb:


> Haha, an genau der Stelle haben wir heute auch gehangen und 2 andere MTBler auch.
> 
> auf dem Feldweg geht es rechts in den Wald rein. Das Schild dazu steht aber erst am Wald, der mit Sicherheit gute 50m vom Weg erst anfängt. Wenn man es nicht weiß sehr schwer zu finden!


achso ok,danke .. ich glaube da habe ich dann kein bock mehr gehabt zu suchen,bin nämlich sehr lange gerade aus gefahren
Die Strecke ne Mischung aus Wersau Tour und Alemannenweg,kam mir so vor!


----------



## darkrider23 (11. September 2013)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> also ich bin heute 20 km OR1 gefahren und nach dem die MO1 wieder links weg geht (OR gerade aus) fand ich irgendwie kein Schild mehr,habe dann zwar noch so 15 min gesucht aber zwecks zeitmangel und noch zurück fahren dann keine Lust mehr gehabt ... wie gehts denn da weiter??



genauso ging mirs mit nem kumpel auch am sonntag...schade, die beiden letzten geopark strecken waren deutlich besser ausgeschildert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (15. September 2013)

Habe es heute leider nicht zur offiziellen Eröffnung geschafft, war jemand von euch dort?


----------



## Devilz1985 (16. September 2013)

ich war auch net da aber das steht im Echo
http://www.echo-online.de/region/darmstadt-dieburg/ober-ramstadt/Auf-und-ab;art1295,4289611


----------



## darkrider23 (22. September 2013)

offenbar wurden die entscheidenden Schilder erst zur Eröffnun ergänzt - bin heute gefahren und habe alle Schilder ohne Probleme gefunden! Meine Zeit 2:20min.


----------



## heiterbiswolkig (23. Februar 2014)

Ich bin die Strecke gestern gefahren und war ein bisschen enttäuscht, vor allem, weil ein guter Teil der Strecke in einem wirklich sehr (!) schlechten Zustand war. Wird vor allem daran liegen, dass gerade Rodungszeit ist. Jedenfalls sind viele Streckenabschnitte durch tiefe Baggerspuren im weichen Boden sehr schwer befahrbar. Wirkliche Highlights gab es wenige und den oben angesprochenen Punkt (künstliche Verlängerung durch Forstautobahn runter / Forstautobahn hoch) kann ich auch bestätigen. 
Und trotzdem: ich hab mich über ne vollständig beschilderte Strecke gefreut. 
Fahrzeit inkl. 4 kleiner Schlenker durch Verfahren: 2:50h


----------



## heiterbiswolkig (24. April 2014)

Ist die Strecke in letzter Zeit jemand gefahren und kann so etwas über den Zustand sagen? In den Wintermonaten (Baumfällzeit) war der Zustand ja wie gesagt teilweise sehr schlecht...


----------



## heiterbiswolkig (25. April 2014)

heiterbiswolkig schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke in letzter Zeit jemand gefahren und kann so etwas über den Zustand sagen? In den Wintermonaten (Baumfällzeit) war der Zustand ja wie gesagt teilweise sehr schlecht...



Dann antworte ich mir halt selbst für andere... Die Strecke ist in nem guten Zustand... alle Streckenabschnitte, die im Februar noch übel mitgenommen waren, sind inzwischen super eingefahren/-gelaufen und alles ist gut befahrbar...
Meine Zeit: 2h,17min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

